# Getting Married In Oklahoma



## Lon (Mar 26, 2015)

Can You Believe This?

It's obviously targeting Gay Marriage.


_A bill that would restrict the right to marry to people of faith and require all marriage licenses to be approved by a member of clergy was approved by the Oklahoma state House on Tuuesday._
_House Bill 1125, which would effectively ban all secular marriages in the state, was passed by a Republican majority and will now go to the state Senate for consideration._
_"Marriage was not instituted by government. It was instituted by God. There is no reason for Oklahoma or any state to be involved in marriage," said one of the bill's Republican supporters Rep. Dennis Johnson, though marriage is a legal contract._


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 26, 2015)

A friend of mine posted this on Facebook and I got all outraged then realized it wasn't true.  I couldn't find any mention of it on a reputable news site.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 26, 2015)

Totally unconstitutional.  Gawd!  Save us from religious zealots, as bad as the middle east fruitcakes.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 26, 2015)

Here is the official bill.

https://legiscan.com/OK/text/HB1125/id/1079628


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 26, 2015)

Marriage is a legal contract... and the license is applied for with the STATE...  not the Church.   You are just as married if a judge does it or a Clergy does it..  however you are NOT married if the ceremony is performed by a Clergy WITHOUT obtaining and filing a Marriage license.


----------



## drifter (Mar 26, 2015)

I was trying to post a Snopes.com: Oklahoma bans civil marriage, which says it is true. I remember reading it passed the legislature but I don't know the current status. Did the governor sign the bill? I don't know. I will say this, in my opinion, religion is paramount in this state. I am seldom surprised by what politicians propose. It seems to me we here in Oklahoma are the most ignorant of people's.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 26, 2015)

drifter said:


> http://Snopes.comklahoma bans civil marriage



Your little smiley made the link unusable.


----------



## drifter (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you, Jim.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's the Snopes item.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/sexuality/okmarriage.asp

What is really funny is that these idiots may have unintentionally made it easier to every nutty religious practice to continue, undeterred by the state. Such as polygamy, incest, forced marriage of children, etc.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 26, 2015)

That proposal is just plain crazy, besides which I'm pretty sure it's unconstitutional, too.  I'm a person of faith, but I don't understand why these right wing folks feel the urge to jam their religious views down everyone else's throats.  Believe what you believe, and leave everybody else alone!

What on earth do they hope to accomplish with this, anyway??


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 27, 2015)

OMG it's true!!!!


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 27, 2015)

A retrograde step.

Time for uniform legislation i.e. one Marriage Act for the whole country?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

I guess, as a Canadian, with one marriage law for the whole country, it is difficult for me to comprehend the level of outrage that some conservatives feel around any so called liberal marriage statutes. I just don't get it.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 27, 2015)

We don't expect furriners to understand our family feuds...nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Get back in your corner, Ralphy, or you will be spanked! Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hmm, that could be fun...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Trying to make the jump from deprived to depraved, eh, Ralphy? HaHaHa.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Depraved!  Me?   Seniors like to spice things up...layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks, 4 coming out to play today, Ralphy, I had so much fun!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 27, 2015)

And thanks for joining me in the senior playpen...:love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 27, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Get back in your corner, Ralphy, or you will be spanked! Lol.



He might enjoy that!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Ameriscot, I shudder to imagine what Ralphy might enjoy! Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 27, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ameriscot, I shudder to imagine what Ralphy might enjoy! Lol.



Me too!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 27, 2015)

I am of the opinion that you should try everything at least once during a lifetime, with few exceptions...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I am of the opinion that you should try everything at least once during a lifetime, with few exceptions...



I can think of quite a few things I'd rather not try, EVER!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hmm, just remember that you can't come back and do it again, as far as we know, so don't rule things out too quickly...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2015)

Or, we can come back,and do everything again and again--so be careful what you do, lest you be stuck on repeat, just sayin'. Lol.


----------

